# Control de giro motoreductores Shinano Kenshi y conexión con PIC 16f877a



## pachaferoz (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola a todos en el foro, mi cuestión es la siguiente, tengo dos moto-reductores de la marca Shinano Kenshi, he tratado de conseguir información sobre estos pero no lo he logrado, aunque al menos pude averiguar que se trataban de moto-reductores, sin embargo las únicas características que tengo son que trabajan con 32.4V y tienen 252rpm's, cuentan con 5 cables, dos que van conectados a una resistencia de potencia de 100omhs a 25W (supongo que es la resistencia de carga) y tres mas que vienen en color amarillo, blanco y rojo, quiero pensar que el rojo es positivo, pero no se cual sea negativo si el blanco o el amarillo (los motores son DC), ahora bien, mi intensión es controlarlos por medio de un PIC 16F887A, en realidad deseo algo relativamente sencillo, solo quiero el control de giro, tengo entendido que lleva una etapa de potencia debido a que el voltaje máximo que me entrega el PIC es de 5V, pero no se si utilizar un puente H con transistores o un integrado LD293D. Por otra parte desconozco la corriente con la que trabajan dichos motores, sin embargo tengo entendido que debo trabajar con BJT o MOSFET debido a que son DC los motores, en realidad la velocidad del motor no me interesa sacrificarla, ya que deseo un mayor torque ya que uno de los motores cargara una estructura de metal de aproximadamente 15 KG (tengo pensado utilizar un mecanismo de banda con polea o cadena y Catarina ya que no se donde conseguir una transmisión por engranaje) y el otro le dará giro a esa misma estructura por medio de un eje (el cual llevara un par de engranes helicoidales que pienso conseguir de una pequeña batidora).

De antemano agradecería cualquier apoyo que pudieran brindarme con respecto a mis cuestiones, ya sea con la parte de control, o la etapa de potencia para los motores o alguna idea en el aspecto mecánico. Adjunto dos fotos de los motores con los que cuento, gracias!


----------



## capitanp (Mar 26, 2013)

Por lo que vi la linea DCG-5216 son motores brushless


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2013)

Miraste su catalogo??? revisa y ve si esta tu motor ahi, chauuuuuuuuuuu

http://www.shinano.com/motors/docs/SKC_Full-line_Catalog.pdf


----------



## pachaferoz (Mar 27, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> Por lo que vi la linea DCG-5216 son motores brushless



Amigo, disculpa la ignorancia, pero como dedujiste que era un brushless?



fdesergio dijo:


> Miraste su catalogo??? revisa y ve si esta tu motor ahi, chauuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> http://www.shinano.com/motors/docs/SKC_Full-line_Catalog.pdf



Si amigo, ya lo cheque, supongo que estos motores ya están descontinuados, en el nuevo catálogo ya no aparecen...
:cabezon:



En esta página encontré hasta el final un motor muy similar, solo que este es de AC, y es gear motor...

http://2hg.eu/with_100-120v.htm

Esto me da una idea de que los que tengo si son gear motor


----------

